# Are you children your kids forever?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I called to speak to my father and my mom intercepted the call.
She mentioned that it was cold outside and asked if I was wearing my hat, which of course I was not because I hate them. I told La Maman that I am nearly 30 years old and I didn't need her to baby me.

She laughed and said: "I know how old you is. I was there when you was born. You are a woman yes, but you are also my child _forever_. I will never stop worrying about you, so suck it up and listen to your old mom. Put on your hat and stay warm chile!" :rofl:

Is this true? Do parents see their children as babies for life?
I am not a parent nor do we plan on becoming Mom and Dad, so I understand that I wouldn't really know where La Maman is coming from.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

FirstYearDown said:


> I called to speak to my father and my mom intercepted the call.
> She mentioned that it was cold outside and asked if I was wearing my hat, which of course I was not because I hate them. I told La Maman that I am nearly 30 years old and I didn't need her to baby me.
> 
> She laughed and said: "I know how old you is. I was there when you was born. You are a woman yes, but you are also my child _forever_. I will never stop worrying about you, so suck it up and listen to your old mom. Put on your hat and stay warm chile!" :rofl:
> ...


My oldest DD is going on 20 and while I would never throw out a comment about a hat and mitts to her or her 17 y/o brother, if I think I have a valuable opinion on something I can save her or him a painful lesson, I'll give it and be done.
There is not a love so protective as a parent towards their child - and it's hard to just let the mistakes happen if we see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

La Maman was always a hovering parent. She was too strict and abusive, however now I realize that was more about her than her children.

I try to remember that when she is nosy or overprotective, it is her way she is showing she cares.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My oldest two daughters are 22 and 19. Every time the weather is bad I always either call or text them and tell them to drive safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I called to speak to my father and my mom intercepted the call.
> She mentioned that it was cold outside and asked if I was wearing my hat, which of course I was not because I hate them. I told La Maman that I am nearly 30 years old and I didn't need her to baby me.
> 
> She laughed and said: "I know how old you is. I was there when you was born. You are a woman yes, but you are also my child _forever_. I will never stop worrying about you, so suck it up and listen to your old mom. Put on your hat and stay warm chile!" :rofl:


I can relate to that  when my mother visited, she said something really obvious (can't remember what it was) and I didn't mean to be snotty but I said "You do know I'm in my 30's, been living overseas, and more than capable of taking care of myself, right?" She laughed and said a similar response to your mom. "Oh I know, but you'll always be my daughter and worrying about you comes with the territory."

Even though she might frustrate me at times, I know I'd also deeply miss those moments if she wasn't around. Yes, even the times she calls and nags me to pay bills and taxes on time :scratchhead: haha what is that about?!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a mom thing.


----------



## choco (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes. You'll be missing those moment she nagged you if she wasn't around. I think the thing she asked you to put on coat when you're out should be ok and you can just do it. We don't need to argue for this as long as she doesn't force you to marry somebody else^^


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Who on earth is arguing?


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Who on earth is arguing?


:scratchhead: Was wondering that myself.


----------



## choco (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha, sorry for my typo. 

Correction!!!
"Just take it in as long as she doesn't force you to marry somebody else^^ "


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like my mom!  I love it! I love that she shows she cares and is still so protective over me... Albeit a little overwhelming, at times. I get to be an adult to everyone else in this world - but I get to be the "baby" to her, forever. I'm sure I'll be the same way with my daughter, too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Your dad needs his own phone. Truly. My 21 year old son and I are very very close. He can be a support to me in time of crisis and I to him, as adult, not enabling or doing for. I might knit him a hat because I feel inspired, but he can do whatever he wants with it including giving it to a friend or a homeless person (maybe the same person, in the life he leads...not that he is homeless, he's just very open-minded, like his mom). The point is, when he calls my home phone which does not have call waiting, I often will say, WHO is this? Because sometimes it is out of sigh out of mind, he is in my close friend zone, when I think about him there is the connection, then other times I let him go. If you have a close friend you don't see every day and live apart, this is how I think my relationship with my son is. If he called and wanted to talk to one of his siblings and I answer, I don't use up his time with idle chit chat, I might ask how is he but no more than that. Even if I am feeling personally needy, call is not for me.


----------

